
Ask HN: Early stage employees, how much was your equity worth? - samblr
Please shed some light with numbers about equity, employee number, exit &amp; timeline
======
geoffreyy
Left the company 8 months ago but if I could sell everything right now (which
I would) I could be getting 3-4M pre-tax money. However my board is rather
inflexible and won't allow any secondary sale, even though I went ahead and
found many buyers and even got into sale contracts... So I am pretty much
sitting on paper money until the market crash and I get screwed along with the
other employees while the founders were able to sell anytime :)

~~~
arosier
Curious to hear your process when discussing with the Board and how you
sourced buyers for your shares. Are you on the board? Were the buyers personal
relationships?

Has the company recently received outside investment?

~~~
geoffreyy
I mainly found buyers from inbound emails and via SharesPost, EquityZen and
Equidate (Forge). I am not on the board. The way I approached this, was to be
upfront with the potential buyers and letting them know that the board is not
allowing any transaction as far as I know. Then we would draft a contract with
their broker team and I would be sending it to my previous company's general
counsel or CEO. Each time it was received and responded to with "We do not
authorize any transactions for now. Thanks, bye" which was very frustrating.
No recent outside investment AFAIK.

~~~
chrdlu
Hi there, at the ESO Fund we can get you liquidity without a full transfer!
Feel free to reach out at [https://www.esofund.com](https://www.esofund.com)

~~~
geoffreyy
I don't want to get into some funky forward contract and would prefer to do it
with the consent of my board. But if the problem persist I will likely be
interested in the future.

